# Help Finding FFA's



## kenny (Dec 29, 2009)

To put it bluntly...I am absolutly clueless on how to find a FFA. 'Cause the thing is, in my view, which may be wrong, most women nowadays are into skinny built guys and/or are feedee's. So I am just asking, can anyone help me to be on how to find a FFA. Thanks.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 29, 2009)

kenny said:


> To put it bluntly...I am absolutly clueless on how to find a FFA. 'Cause the thing is, in my view, which may be wrong, most women nowadays are into skinny built guys and/or are feedee's. So I am just asking, can anyone help me to be on how to find a FFA. Thanks.



umm here is not such a bad place to start...


----------



## escapist (Dec 30, 2009)

I seem to find them everywhere. I've always considered such things a numbers game. Talk to enough people and you will find what your looking for. I find having a social life that brings lots of attractive women around me a good start.

**Yeah I was the guy who took home-ec class cause I knew I would be surrounded by girls.


----------



## Sugarkitten7 (Dec 30, 2009)

they're going to be in the places you least likely expect.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 30, 2009)

Kenny: I 've met several FFA's in places such as the mall, sporting events, casinos and at the gym..


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 30, 2009)

I heard Craigslist has a few every now and then.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 30, 2009)

escapist said:


> **Yeah I was the guy who took home-ec class cause I knew I would be surrounded by girls.



Bastard! I'm the guy who took Home Ec classes because I wanted to cook food and got stuck with you douchebags as my groupmates.


----------



## jdwhitak (Dec 30, 2009)

In my neck of the woods I think I would have better luck finding a unicorn!


----------



## escapist (Dec 30, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Bastard! I'm the guy who took Home Ec classes because I wanted to cook food and got stuck with you douchebags as my groupmates.



Awe that sucks, I guess things change in 20 years. Guys didn't do that class back when I took it. Nobody though anything of it when I did it because I was well known as a cook even back then. As a side note, I had to take my car to my buddy's to fix because they all took auto body and shop class. Later on I became head cook @ a restaurant and a few of them got together and opened a transmission repair shop. I used to pay them for fixing my vehicles in food hehehe.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 30, 2009)

jdwhitak said:


> In my neck of the woods I think I would have better luck finding a unicorn!



Look I would never ever be able to wow you with stories about all the wonderful FFAs that I've been surrounded by accidentally or otherwise in person... that bit of magic has never happened for me. But I will tell you pointedly *there are a lot of women who don't mind a big guy*... and being with someone who is just "ok" with your body is not all bad either.

In an entire lifetime I've met two FFA who really dug me and only one in person so far(I'm currently talking to another ffa I plan to meet soon). Both women came from bbw/bhm/fa websites. FFAs exist as an offline community too but I have to think that the ones that are hardcore enough in their desire for male fat are fewer and farther between. That said, I've never lived in great want of companionship. I've always been big always had the same opportunity at love as anybody else. 

Attracting a woman takes a bit of confidence and perseverence. You've got to be confident enough to extend yourself by smiling and sincerely flirting even if you think she's out of your league. Then if she turns you down you have to recognize that there will always be more than a few women that will reject you for any number of reasons but there are also plenty of women whose sole interest is to find a man who treats them well. I personally have no interest in finding a woman that is only interested in my looks or wallet, so I try hard not to make it a focus in the "getting to know you" portion of the rerlationship.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 30, 2009)

escapist said:


> Awe that sucks, I guess things change in 20 years. Guys didn't do that class back when I took it. Nobody though anything of it when I did it because I was well known as a cook even back then. As a side note, I had to take my car to my buddy's to fix because they all took auto body and shop class. Later on I became head cook @ a restaurant and a few of them got together and opened a transmission repair shop. I used to pay them for fixing my vehicles in food hehehe.



Home ec was somehow required during my hs years... highly limited number of electives I think... (didn't help me at all when I started trying to work my way up in the kitchen at Citronelle during college since taste was more important than following a recipe to the letter) I still took woodshop too.... looking back shop was more useful in daily applications than almost anything else I took in hs.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 31, 2009)

I randomly met this girl the other night who's an FFA.

She's a gorgeous sorority chick and she's into fat guys.

We snuggled until like 4:30am last night.

Trust me, man, they're out there.

I didn't think so before either, but they are.

It all comes together when you're comfortable in your own skin.

Wish you the best, bro.


----------



## escapist (Dec 31, 2009)

stldpn said:


> Home ec was somehow required during my hs years... highly limited number of electives I think... (didn't help me at all when I started trying to work my way up in the kitchen at Citronelle during college since taste was more important than following a recipe to the letter) I still took woodshop too.... looking back shop was more useful in daily applications than almost anything else I took in hs.



Yeah, I'm more of an Arts and Crafts kinda guy. I think a higher level shop class would have been useful but I'm learning to use all the video's online now. I resurfaced my headlights and even did my own body work (Ok I did it only because I wanted to Airbrush with my artwork lol). Man, and explain the Taste thing to Chicken Legs, she is always bugging me about recipes. I told her I just understand how stuff taste and how to enhance those flavors. She's going nuts on trying stuff with my Garlic Honey, its cute to see her cooking hehehe.


----------



## RJI (Dec 31, 2009)

You can find them, or let them find you. 
I was at a job interview yesterday and the HR girl was staring at me and i finally realized she was into fat guys. I was all dressed up in a nice suit/tie etc so i must have looked like a juicy steak to her. I was extra nice and flirty just to try and increase my chances


----------



## tankgirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd suggest looking under rocks first, instead of waiting to do that last.
We hide, because we are, in reality, very normal. Camouflage.
There's no great neon sign proclaiming "FFA HERE!!" over our heads. For that, I think I truly apologize, to some extent. If you know what I mean.
What I mean by looking under rocks, is just talk to women, period. Talk. A lot. Most of us like that anyway, and judge a relationship by how long into the night we can keep you talking to us. It's when the communication stops that problems start.
And unlike some folks that are uncomfortable about their female friend situation vs. their sex life, you should not be. Make female friends. Talk to them- a lot- and some day, one of them might surprise you by either being your new girlfriend, or she might find you a girlfriend. Or maybe it'll just be someone you meet because you have a certain female friend who goes to places you might not have gone without her. 
And like I just told someone else: Be patient. 
*laugh* This is older, but similar. Read my post there. *chuckle* #6. It covers most bases. 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1205048#post1205048


----------



## veil (Jan 2, 2010)

tankgirl said:


> I'd suggest looking under rocks first, instead of waiting to do that last.
> We hide, because we are, in reality, very normal. Camouflage.
> There's no great neon sign proclaiming "FFA HERE!!" over our heads. For that, I think I truly apologize, to some extent. If you know what I mean.
> What I mean by looking under rocks, is just talk to women, period. Talk. A lot. Most of us like that anyway, and judge a relationship by how long into the night we can keep you talking to us. It's when the communication stops that problems start.
> ...



seconded, on all counts. 

a large part of it is just being patient and working on your own self confidence and growth. then, when someone cool does come along, you'll be ready to be a good partner and to love yourself in addition to loving them.


p.s. <3 tank girl! just bought the first TPB a month ago.
p.p.s. it sounds like you have known some pretty loony skirts!


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 2, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Bastard! I'm the guy who took Home Ec classes because I wanted to cook food and got stuck with you douchebags as my groupmates.



And I'm the guy who wanted to take Home Ec and was told the class was full. I wound up taking Photography instead.


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 2, 2010)

kenny said:


> To put it bluntly...I am absolutly clueless on how to find a FFA. 'Cause the thing is, in my view, which may be wrong, most women nowadays are into skinny built guys and/or are feedee's. So I am just asking, can anyone help me to be on how to find a FFA. Thanks.



Hey, and feedees you don't want can have me! :eat1: I could use some fattening up... not to mention some close, personal attention...


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not trying to brag or rub it in here....but...just trying to give.....um...some hope? or something like that....lol...anyhoo......when I was a sophomore in high school...I was the voice of the plant in our school's production of Little Shop of Horrors.....While in this, a girls mother came to me asking me to tutor her in science.....well...time went by...we saw more and more of each other....and by the time the middle of july rolled around...we were dating and I had found out that I'm not the first...."big guy" she's had a crush on but the first she's actively "seduced".....lol....so ya....an FFA tracked me down and reeled me in.....and we're still together.....Now...thats not to say I've seen all kinds of FFA's in my neck of the woods.....just that you never know where and when you'll come across that one special someone...or an FFA...whatever the case may be....just try to be the best you...that you can be.....perfect the art of being....yourself....lol.....and someone....at some point....will decide they can't live without you......but...I think I've gone on long enough about this mushy stuff.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 3, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> I'm not trying to brag or rub it in here....but...just trying to give.....um...some hope? or something like that....lol...anyhoo......when I was a sophomore in high school...I was the voice of the plant in our school's production of Little Shop of Horrors.....While in this, a girls mother came to me asking me to tutor her in science.....well...time went by...we saw more and more of each other....and by the time the middle of july rolled around...we were dating and I had found out that I'm not the first...."big guy" she's had a crush on but the first she's actively "seduced".....lol....so ya....an FFA tracked me down and reeled me in.....and we're still together.....Now...thats not to say I've seen all kinds of FFA's in my neck of the woods.....just that you never know where and when you'll come across that one special someone...or an FFA...whatever the case may be....just try to be the best you...that you can be.....perfect the art of being....yourself....lol.....and someone....at some point....will decide they can't live without you......but...I think I've gone on long enough about this mushy stuff.



This.....is....quiet....the interesting.....post.....I................................................................................................am......glad......you.....share.d..........y..our.....t.h.o.u.g.h.t.s......;;;;;with;;;;us;;;;;


----------



## RJI (Jan 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> This.....is....quiet....the interesting.....post.....I................................................................................................am......glad......you.....share.d..........y..our.....t.h.o.u.g.h.t.s......;;;;;with;;;;us;;;;;




No need to be a DICK.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 3, 2010)

RJI said:


> No need to be a DICK.



I'm not being a dick. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


Over Christmas holiday, I went to a buffet that looked like Walmart it was so big, and I saw a probably 120lb girl sitting across from her 350lbish guy as he ate enough food for 10 people. I don't know if that was some FFA action, brother sister dining, or what but my imagination ran wild for a bit. I guess what I am trying to say is maybe buffets are a place to try once in a while. I dunno.


----------



## Sixe (Jan 3, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> I'm not trying to brag or rub it in here....but...just trying to give.....um...some hope? or something like that....lol...anyhoo......when I was a sophomore in high school...I was the voice of the plant in our school's production of Little Shop of Horrors.....While in this, a girls mother came to me asking me to tutor her in science.....well...time went by...we saw more and more of each other....and by the time the middle of july rolled around...we were dating and I had found out that I'm not the first...."big guy" she's had a crush on but the first she's actively "seduced".....lol....so ya....an FFA tracked me down and reeled me in.....and we're still together.....Now...thats not to say I've seen all kinds of FFA's in my neck of the woods.....just that you never know where and when you'll come across that one special someone...or an FFA...whatever the case may be....just try to be the best you...that you can be.....perfect the art of being....yourself....lol.....and someone....at some point....will decide they can't live without you......but...I think I've gone on long enough about this mushy stuff.





thats what i call luck!


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 3, 2010)

I do understand where you're coming from...that is....why you said it the way you did.....but one more thing....if you don't understand something.....trying to make a joke out of it....is...no offense....at least ignorant...if not stupid....again no offense....I write like this because I say nothing without thinking....and I'm a poet by nature....therefore....these dots separating words and phrases....are either points where I stopped to think or the end of a thought and or the start of another. But I understand...ur not the first...not by far...to essentially question why I write this way so much.

And thank you to RJI and Sixe for your comments...All the best to you in 2010 and also to you too BigChaz


----------



## escapist (Jan 3, 2010)

Sixe said:


> thats what i call luck!



LOL Luck? Man I thought I lucked out with Chicken Legs, turns out she wrote a spell to get me, Cyber-Stalked me on Dims and everything before she ever even said HI to me! lol she's crazy but I love her! :blush:


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 3, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> I do understand where you're coming from...that is....why you said it the way you did.....but one more thing....if you don't understand something.....trying to make a joke out of it....is...no offense....at least ignorant...if not stupid....again no offense....I write like this because I say nothing without thinking....and I'm a poet by nature....therefore....these dots separating words and phrases....are either points where I stopped to think or the end of a thought and or the start of another. But I understand...ur not the first...not by far...to essentially question why I write this way so much.
> 
> And thank you to RJI and Sixe for your comments...All the best to you in 2010 and also to you too BigChaz



Are you calling me ignorant for poking fun at something that you just acknowledged that you understand where I am coming from? Especially since you even acknowledge in your own post that you are a poet by nature (read: unique) and you recognize that the way you type is different and other people have also pointed it out to you as well?

I am so confused.  I promise not to ignorantly poke fun at you ever again. I will ask first. 

P.S. - I am a bit of a smart ass by nature, but in the overall scheme of things I am pretty great


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Are you calling me ignorant for poking fun at something that you just acknowledged that you understand where I am coming from? Especially since you even acknowledge in your own post that you are a poet by nature (read: unique) and you recognize that the way you type is different and other people have also pointed it out to you as well?
> 
> I am so confused.  I promise not to ignorantly poke fun at you ever again. I will ask first.
> 
> P.S. - I am a bit of a smart ass by nature, but in the overall scheme of things I am pretty great



You are totally ignorant.

Just think: you have missed the profound social commentary contained in an overuse of ellipses


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 3, 2010)

Melian said:


> You are totally ignorant.
> 
> Just think: you have missed the profound social commentary contained in an overuse of ellipses



Mine eyes have been opened. It...it is full of stars


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 3, 2010)

You are not presenting your poetry/prose to us at this moment, you are using words to speak to us. I understand the point you're trying to make, but it does not hold to the person (namely me) trying to read your words. I am by no means an English major but, as I understand it, the point of a period is to let the reader know a thought is complete and ellipses are to convey an incomplete thought. You have places where there five dots; what were you trying to convey there? It is not needed to have a visualization of each and every place you stopped to think about your words when posting here.

My eyes nearly crossed trying to read your posts. I had to mentally take apart and then try to reconstruct it into proper sentences for me to decipher what I think you were trying to say. My initial response to your first post here was to ignore it after a couple of sentences because it simply annoyed me to work to read it. I only went back to read it to completion because of the positive commentary (sans BigChaz' of course) that followed. 

I also consider myself a poet. However, when plain "speaking" to others in written form, I think most of us (and apparently the others you've mentioned who have also questioned your writing style) would agree, the use of standard (or as close to standard) form and punctuation is preferred for simple clarity. 

It would be preferred if you saved your creative writing style, for when you're writing creatively.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 3, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> You are not presenting your poetry/prose to us at this moment, you are using words to speak to us. I understand the point you're trying to make in the statement I highlighted above, but it does not hold to the person (namely me) trying to read your words. I am by no means an English major but, as I understand it, the point of a period is to let the reader know a thought is complete and ellipses are to convey an incomplete thought. You have places where there five dots; what were you trying to convey there? It is not needed to have a visualization of each and every place you stopped to think about your words when posting here.
> 
> My eyes nearly crossed trying to read your posts. I had to mentally take apart and then try to reconstruct it into proper sentences for me to decipher what I think you were trying to say. My initial response to your first post here was to ignore it after a couple of sentences because it simply annoyed me to work to read it. I only went back to read it to completion because of the positive commentary (sans BigChaz' of course) that followed.
> 
> ...



Can I change my post to this? I'd give you positive rep for this post if I had any left.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 3, 2010)

My previous post aside...

I think the thing to note for both BigIzzy and Escapist, that was lost in the other chatter, is that the WOMAN had time/took time to get to know the man either overtly or covertly and then made her move.

Dating used to be about simply getting to know someone, no pressure. If it works keep seeing each other, if it doesn't, damn - oh well, move on. So many are caught up in the fairy tales taught as a child or sold to us via Hollywood. It's either falling in love with The Perfect One who's either just around the corner or right under eyes or it's about the instant gratification of being a player/playette and getting the goods that simple dating is such a pressure cooker. Something real is only as good as the time and effort willing to put into it to make it (and keep it) real. But in order to even get to that point, you have to first be willing to get out there. Just as The One for You isn't just going to fall into your lap, you're not going to fall into her lap from the comfort of home.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Can I change my post to this? I'd give you positive rep for this post if I had any left.



While there is only 30 minutes to retract a smart-aleck post on Dims (if it is even desired to do so), there's always tomorrow to rep me (if it is still desired to do so).


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 3, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> While there is only 30 minutes to retract a smart-aleck post on Dims (if it is even desired to do so), there's always tomorrow to rep me (if it is still desired to do so).



I guess I should have said "Can I append..." instead! I don't want to retract it!


----------



## djudex (Jan 3, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Just as The One for You isn't just going to fall into your lap, you're not going to fall into her lap from the comfort of home.



I thought for sure that's why we invented the internet.


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 3, 2010)

as I said before...I did not mean to offend anyone by my response....and I would also like to add....that being a poetic person by nature was in no way offered as a reason, excuse, or anything other than a brief rambling explanation contained in a wider reason for said writing...or dots(whatever you prefer to call them...periods, specks of black against a white background...etc.) My argument, though looking back see that it was lacking, was that I am an easily distracted person who does a poor job of thinking on his feet(i.e. read a post and respond on a whim without knowing whats going to come out) Like I said....the dots are points where I stop to think...as well as pauses in flow of the sentence that my mind inserts subconciously(or without thinking...etc) I was simply saying that...regardless of whether you find this a bad habit, find it annoying, funny, or think I need to work on stopping this bad habit(if it is such) It is rude to imitate someones flaws...To the contrary of popular sentiment....Imitation is not always the sincerest form of flattery. NOW....how about using this thread for its intended purpose....There was another FFA in my high school....her boyfriend was probably pushing 450-500 lbs. But he died in a car accident with a drunk driver in a head on collision while fooling around "hill topping"(speeding up so you get airborn when you get to the top of the hill)

OH! And thanks for intentionally insulting the mental faculties of a socially inept fat guy who's already slightly secluded from the world because he thinks its full of undesirable people he doesn't care to meet. You just proved me right. I guess there isn't a reason to ever talk to anybody, even here on a website designed for the specific purpose of accepting people the way they are.


----------



## stldpn (Jan 3, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> as I said before...I did not mean to offend anyone by my response....and I would also like to add....that being a poetic person by nature was in no way offered as a reason, excuse, or anything other than a brief rambling explanation contained in a wider reason for said writing...or dots(whatever you prefer to call them...periods, specks of black against a white background...etc.) My argument, though looking back see that it was lacking, was that I am an easily distracted person who does a poor job of thinking on his feet(i.e. read a post and respond on a whim without knowing whats going to come out) Like I said....the dots are points where I stop to think...as well as pauses in flow of the sentence that my mind inserts subconciously(or without thinking...etc) I was simply saying that...regardless of whether you find this a bad habit, find it annoying, funny, or think I need to work on stopping this bad habit(if it is such) It is rude to imitate someones flaws...To the contrary of popular sentiment....Imitation is not always the sincerest form of flattery. NOW....how about using this thread for its intended purpose....There was another FFA in my high school....her boyfriend was probably pushing 450-500 lbs. But he died in a car accident with a drunk driver in a head on collision while fooling around "hill topping"(speeding up so you get airborn when you get to the top of the hill)
> 
> OH! And thanks for intentionally insulting the mental faculties of a socially inept fat guy who's already slightly secluded from the world because he thinks its full of undesirable people he doesn't care to meet. You just proved me right. I guess there isn't a reason to ever talk to anybody, even here on a website designed for the specific purpose of accepting people the way they are.



Look, what chaz did was rude no doubt. As a fellow user of gratuitous elipses... I'm the first to tell you... it sometimes makes it difficult to get your point accross. Even for a poet it's a poor habit to form when you're writing. It would have been nice if he'd talked to you privately if he had an issue, but he didn't. So, here's my suggestion, keep posting, write it out like you always have and then, rather than jumping to the submit button, preview the post and rip out some of the elipses in favor of better punctuation.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 3, 2010)

Alright, I think we've all made our points on critiquing writing styles. I too have been one to over use ellipses, and we all have our own style. 

How about getting back to the point of the thread eh?

As for help finding FFAs...this one hangs out at Universities.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 3, 2010)

djudex said:


> I thought for sure that's why we invented the internet.



As Dr. Phil would ask "How's that been working out for you?" 
(Oh dear God help me, I actually quoted him - I feel dirty :blush::blush


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 3, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> as I said before...I did not mean to offend anyone by my response....and I would also like to add....that being a poetic person by nature was in no way offered as a reason, excuse, or anything other than a brief rambling explanation contained in a wider reason for said writing...or dots(whatever you prefer to call them...periods, specks of black against a white background...etc.) My argument, though looking back see that it was lacking, was that I am an easily distracted person who does a poor job of thinking on his feet(i.e. read a post and respond on a whim without knowing whats going to come out) Like I said....the dots are points where I stop to think...as well as pauses in flow of the sentence that my mind inserts subconciously(or without thinking...etc) I was simply saying that...regardless of whether you find this a bad habit, find it annoying, funny, or think I need to work on stopping this bad habit(if it is such) It is rude to imitate someones flaws...To the contrary of popular sentiment....Imitation is not always the sincerest form of flattery. NOW....how about using this thread for its intended purpose....There was another FFA in my high school....her boyfriend was probably pushing 450-500 lbs. But he died in a car accident with a drunk driver in a head on collision while fooling around "hill topping"(speeding up so you get airborn when you get to the top of the hill)
> 
> OH! And thanks for intentionally insulting the mental faculties of a socially inept fat guy who's already slightly secluded from the world because he thinks its full of undesirable people he doesn't care to meet. You just proved me right. I guess there isn't a reason to ever talk to anybody, even here on a website designed for the specific purpose of accepting people the way they are.



Big hugs noob...you seemed to have gotten flamed a bit but I bet you will taste deliciouso with Honey BBQ sauce..yum yum....

Oh and yes...I got to represent those who use the .....

lol




And Yes..I cheated and asked the universe....and as usual I bit off more than I can chew (what I have a small mouth)


----------



## djudex (Jan 3, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> As Dr. Phil would ask "How's that been working out for you?"
> (Oh dear God help me, I actually quoted him - I feel dirty :blush::blush



Well, I met all of you people didn't I? I'd say I won on that deal :happy:


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 3, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Big hugs noob...you seemed to have gotten flamed a bit but I bet you will taste deliciouso with Honey BBQ sauce..yum yum....
> 
> Oh and yes...I got to represent those who use the .....
> 
> ...





Why thank you ma'am! My gf would likely agree.:blush:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 3, 2010)

No prob..

I forgot to answer the question..

Well I cant help you Kenny, I usually run from big guys ..well in person


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 3, 2010)

djudex said:


> Well, I met all of you people didn't I? I'd say I won on that deal :happy:



So? We're all in your lap when you're on the internet? Hmmmm, oh Rabbit??


----------



## escapist (Jan 3, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> My previous post aside...
> 
> I think the thing to note for both BigIzzy and Escapist, that was lost in the other chatter, is that the WOMAN had time/took time to get to know the man either overtly or covertly and then made her move.
> 
> Dating used to be about simply *getting to know someone, no pressure. If it works keep seeing each other, if it doesn't, damn - oh well, move on.* So many are caught up in the fairy tales taught as a child or sold to us via Hollywood. It's either falling in love with The Perfect One who's either just around the corner or right under eyes or it's about the instant gratification of being a player/playette and getting the goods that simple dating is such a pressure cooker. *Something real is only as good as the time and effort willing to put into it to make it (and keep it) real. But in order to even get to that point, you have to first be willing to get out there. *Just as The One for You isn't just going to fall into your lap, you're not going to fall into her lap from the comfort of home.



Hence why I said: "_I seem to find them everywhere. I've always considered such things a numbers game. Talk to enough people and you will find what your looking for. I find having a social life that brings lots of attractive women around me a good start._"

It is work, it does take effort to go out of your comfort zone and learn to express yourself. This is why guys who are total A-HOLES get girls, because at the very least they are willing to jump in a girls face and just be them self even if that self is a total JERK (I never said they were good lasting relationships). My point? Be yourself, put in the work, the time, and the effort. Bonus points to you if you can make finding the girl of your dreams part of your every day life. I got numbers every weekend I went out hiking Red Rock Nevada, often when out shopping, and always at parties.

How much work? Well, one night I was at a party, the subject of getting the hottest girl at the party's number came up, and I finally said ok just watch. By the end of the night I had a kiss and her number and a date. The guys just looked at me and went, wow, that was a lot of work though....WELL DUH! Don't go after women you don't actually like or want because it will take resources. Even if you score a date, guess what it can be just like OneWickedAngel said, a total bust, its just a burn out flop, you have nothing in common. Move on.


----------



## djudex (Jan 3, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> So? We're all in your lap when you're on the internet? Hmmmm, oh Rabbit??



As a matter of fact, yes! I use my laptop to roam Dims so all of you lovely people are warming my lap every time I log in.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 4, 2010)

escapist said:


> LOL Luck? Man I thought I lucked out with Chicken Legs, turns out she wrote a spell to get me, Cyber-Stalked me on Dims and everything before she ever even said HI to me! lol she's crazy but I love her! :blush:



Ok I got to respond to this

Yes I wrote a spell

Then I had a dream..which prompted me to open up to the possiblities

Then you responded to a post of mine..# 33

Then I clicked on your links and what not (ok..cyber stalked) to check you out

Then i said "Hi"

and the rest is history


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 4, 2010)

djudex said:


> As a matter of fact, yes! I use my laptop to roam Dims so all of you lovely people are warming my lap every time I log in.



Aw for fcuk's sake dude! Every time I respond to a post from you now I know a part of my mind is going to imagine either me straddling your warm lap or looking up at your fantastic massiveness from the webcam view -(squirms in seat and smiles at the lovely imagery) - 
Errr, excuse me a moment...:blush::blush:


----------



## djudex (Jan 4, 2010)

Evil Plan, Stage Two: Complete


----------



## jdwhitak (Jan 11, 2010)

Escapist should write The Fat Man's Guide to Getting Girls!


----------



## escapist (Jan 11, 2010)

jdwhitak said:


> Escapist should write The Fat Man's Guide to Getting Girls!



I've actually thought about it, but to me its really no different than The skinny Guy's guide because thinking that size is an issue is only in your head. Big guys just seem to think its about size when its not. Skinny guys think its cause they aren't buff enough, buff guys think they just arn't hot enough, or funny enough or smart enough. In short the only thing stopping you is you.


----------



## tankgirl (Jan 19, 2010)

djudex said:


> Well, I met all of you people didn't I? I'd say I won on that deal :happy:


 
Second that, but in banana flavour.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 20, 2010)

To find an FFA, I suggest you tap into the power of the grapevine. Talk to a female friend (if you have no female friends, make them!). Say something like,

*"I've heard there are women who actually dig fat guys like me. Have you ever heard of such a thing?"*

You might draw a blank, or you might get a response like:

*"Oh you mean like Betsey in accounting? She has a major thing for the teddy bear type guys."*

Or even:

*"You mean like me? I think you're smoking hot!"*


----------

